# Whelen edge bulbs/lenses



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a 2 part question.

I have a mini edge right now and all of my alley lights and work lights don't work. I have checked the conections and the fues in the back of my switch box. So at this point it would led me to believe that I need new bulbs. I just don't know which style is the correct bulb the bar was made in 04. Here is a pic of my little edge.










I'm also looking at getting a full size edge. This new to me edge is loaded down with every thing that the dept can buy and stuff that people walking in off the street can't buy . Only issue is I need blue lenses for the bar, I can't run red at my current level. On to pics of the bar.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Any help in getting new lense would be sweetttt than i can put in on my truck.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Try www.strobesnmore.com for everything. I bought a complete set of lenses from them for one of our trucks a couple of years ago. At the time, they had the best prices on lenses. 
The mini bar looks like a 9M model. Everything on the 9M is modular. The directional lightheads are all the same size and will fit anywhere in the bar including the alley light positions. Only the corner strobes are not interchangeable within the bar. Also, the directional lenses are all the same size with the exception of the corner strobe lenses.
The older full size bar lenses are usually bought by the inch.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

WEll thats the thing about the older bar, The lights inside the bar are all split up there is work light's in there and the opticon and the traffic board I don't want the work lights and traffic board to be blue.

EDIT the opticon needs to be blue.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

The smaller strobes behind the clear lenses use "dashking" lenses. It looks like there are a couple of halogens in there with the dashking lenses too. http://www.buyemp.com/product/1141605.html
The colored outer lenses can be bought by the inch. It's not going to be cheap to re-lens the whole bar.
Keep an eye on Ebay now that you know what type of lens you're looking for as well as www.craiglook.com.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/vehicle_code/chapter31.pdf 
Read this before using your preemtion "Opticomm" to make sure it's legit for you to use in a POV where you work.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw a few prices for the longer lenses they are $1 per inch. Are the ones behind the bar just clipped in there and than a clear outer lenses goes over them?

Looks like I need 20 of the smaller ones at 6 a pice I can pull my old lenses for the 2 strobes by the end caps and use them and the alley caps are 30 a pice. So about 180 total than I need to measure on form the opticon to cover that so the chief can't yell at me. 

What do you think is a fair asking price for this bar? The EMS side own's the bar and I do work and the deputy ems chiefs house and he said he has to talk to the guy in charge before he can let the bar go. I do have first dibs on the bar but there is 2 other people after the same bar and they don't have to re-fit the bar.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

massfirefighter;1084021 said:


> http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/vehicle_code/chapter31.pdf
> Read this before using your preemtion "Opticomm" to make sure it's legit for you to use in a POV where you work.


Its voly. I asked the Deputy ems chief who is also an assistan chief on the fire side as well he had the following to say. Take it out black it out or cover it with a blue lenses and its a high intensady strobe. I was a little  when he said that last one. Still not sure what I want to do with it. Could save time plowing payup


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the lenses snap onto the strobe and halogen reflectors. 
As far as what it's worth, it's probably in the range of $200 to $500. Unfortunately strobes are on the way out with the introduction of the new LED lights so used strobes aren't worth too much anymore. If the preemption power supply is built into the bar, that would probably make it worth a little more because a genuine Opticom power supply is very costly.
Here's a couple of links to give you an idea on pricing. http://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/1976326387.html
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pts/1984819468.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/WHELEN-EDGE-12-...aultDomain_0&hash=item5889e44bcc#ht_500wt_922


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the preemption is on its own switch. Its been in dry storage for about 2 years now.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

It will still trip the lights with a blue lens. 
There's probably an extra outlet on the strobe power supply to make it a normal head or see if there's an extra halogen output to swap it to halogen. 
Take out the preemption power supply and sell it to an authorized person?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh I know it will still trip the lights if its blue (there is another guy with a blue one I don't know how he got a hold of it) it just makes it less illegal rather than just leaving it clear. 

If anything I wouldn't sell it the reason being someone could come back and try to sue me after he got pulled over by the cops and they gave him a nice fat ticket.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

just an fyi thats is not an opticom


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1084240 said:


> just an fyi thats is not an opticom


FYI it is you when never seen the bar on. Or are you talking about the name of the light?


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

kitn1mcc;1084240 said:


> just an fyi thats is not an opticom


How can you tell it's not a preemption strobe without seeing it in action? Seeing how it's in a spot all buy itself where the other takedown light belongs, one could assume it is a preemption emitter. 
All preemption emitters don't look like the typical honeycomb strobe head of the past. I've seen many Whelen Liberty bars with one 500 series head somewhere on the front of the bar set up for preemption.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

that style bar used the honey comp style . unless it has a non whelen power supply in it


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I highly doubt the bar has ever been changed I know it was custom ordered with red, its always been red so I would assume thats the way it came from who every they bough it from but I could be wrong.


----------

